# The hotel business



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

There are lots of vagabonds in my neighborhood. They're not strays but they roam around at night,and with the weather turning really cold and snowy,I figure I'd set up a 'suite' in the basement,where-for 1 night-they can come out of the cold. What would I need for this project?


----------

